# Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2018)

*Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Nvidia Grafikkarten sind anfällig für die Variante 1 (CVE-2017-5753) und 2 (CVE-2017-5715) von Spectre.
In der zwischenzeit wurden Updates des Nvidia Treibers bzw. Beta-Treiber veröffentlicht, welche die Sicherheitslücke Treiberseitig verhindern sollen.
Nvidia’s latest GPU drivers includes a Spectre fix and Fortnite optimizations | PC Gamer

Problematisch werden die Treiberupdates vorallem nun für Serverbetreiber, die Nvidia Consumer-Karten einsetzen (z.B. zum Rendern oder CUDA Funktion). Durch die neuen AGBs die vorallem für Firmen gültig sind, dürfen Consumer Karten nicht mehr in Rechenzentren/Server verwendet werden. Somit müssen diese mit entweder für Spectre anfällige Karten leben oder, um die Lizenz nicht zu verletzen, die Grafikkarten austauschen, da dort striktere AGBs bei Business to Business Verträge herscht, als beim Einsatz im Privatkundensegment, bezüglich Lizenzänderungen.
Nvidia untersagt via Treiber-EULA das Betreiben von Geforce-Karten in Rechenzentren | PCGH.de

*Update*
Durch das Treiberupdate wurde der Treiber von Nvidia bezüglich Spectre abgedichtet. Die Grafikkarten selbst sind doch nicht betroffen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

AMD wird mir mit deren Architektur immer sympatischer. Intel teurer als AMD, NV teurer als AMD und deutlich mehr Ressourcen und haben trotzdem diese Probleme. Das soll einer verstehen 
Gruß T.


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Zwickmühle!


----------



## Profitroll (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Langsam reichts mit der Internetseuche.


----------



## LaserGurkenPower (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Wie ich im LTT Forum gelesen hab, sind die die Grafikkarten selber nicht anfällig, die Treiber sind es.
Da es nunmal Treiber sind, greifen sie sehr tief ins System ein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Im Grunde sind Spectre und Meltdown halb so schlimm. Das Sicherheitsproblem existiert in Prozessoren seit über 20 Jahren und wurde offenbar erst in den letzten Monaten entdeckt. Ob dadurch aber schon z. B. vor 5 Jahren ein Schaden entstanden ist (den man damals auf dieses Problem gar nicht zurückführen konnte), ist bisher unklar.
Abgesehen davon ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass im Internet nichts wirklich sicher ist. Wirklich sensible Daten oder Steuerungen hält man deshalb auf einem Rechner vor, der nie mit dem Internet in Berührung kommt.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Wie ja bereits kommuniziert wurde, kann man vor allem Spectre nur durch Softwareupdates für sämtliche Programme halbwegs beherrschen (aber nicht völlig beseitigen).
Es muss eigentlich jede Software irgendwie gesichert werden.
Ob Browser (Mozilla hat schon reagiert, für Chrome gibt es mind. einen vorläufgen Fix), Office oder eben auch die Grafikkartentreiber.

Nvidia war hier also nur recht fix unterwegs (was alles andere als eine schlechte Neuigkeit ist). Alle anderen müssen Updates (auch AMD für eigene Grafiktreiber) zeitnahe bringen, um  potentiell möglichen Angriffen frühzeitig zu begegnen.


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Es sind doch nicht die Grafikkarten anfällig


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> AMD wird mir mit deren Architektur immer sympatischer. Intel teurer als AMD, NV teurer als AMD und deutlich mehr Ressourcen und haben trotzdem diese Probleme. Das soll einer verstehen
> Gruß T.



Nur doof, dass AMD da höchstwahrscheinlich nichts dafür kann, außer dass sie vielleicht Glück gehabt haben.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass AMD da höchstwahrscheinlich nichts dafür kann, außer dass sie vielleicht Glück gehabt haben.
> gRU?; cAPS



Glück nicht, die bessere Architektur die eben ohne Fehler bzw nicht so von Fehler behaftet ist! Es ist eher traurig das ein unternehmen wie Intel, was 5 mal Größer ist, diese Probleme hat und AMD so gut wie gar nicht, die gerade so mit ihrem Umsatz ihre Unkosten decken können! Bei NV zu AMD genau das gleiche, wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



JanJake schrieb:


> wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!



Nochmal, es geht nicht um Grafikkarten Architekturen, sondern immer noch um die CPU. 

Der Treiber ist eine Software wie viele andere, die gepatcht wird. Aufgrund seiner Funktion ist ein Treiber natürlich besonders relevant.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



JanJake schrieb:


> Glück nicht, die bessere Architektur die eben ohne Fehler bzw nicht so von Fehler behaftet ist! Es ist eher traurig das ein unternehmen wie Intel, was 5 mal Größer ist, diese Probleme hat und AMD so gut wie gar nicht, die gerade so mit ihrem Umsatz ihre Unkosten decken können! Bei NV zu AMD genau das gleiche, wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!


Ein heutiger Prozessor besteht aus 8 Milliarden (!!) Transistoren. Heute werden CPUs nicht mehr von Menschen designed, die werden von anderen Computern designed. Nur die "Designregeln" bestimmt noch die Person vor dem Bildschirm. Der Rest läuft vollautomatisch. Die Teile sind mittlerweile so komplex, kein Mensch kann dir genau sagen, wie die heutzutage transistorgenau aufgebaut sind.
Bei 8 Milliarden Transistoren schleicht sich so mancher Fehler ein. Jede heutige CPU hat seitenlange Buglisten, egal ob von Intel oder von AMD.
Es ist naiv zu glauben, dass bei AMD "die Guten" sitzen und bei Intel "die Bösen" oder dass eine Seite bei einem Designfehler bei dem zum Entstehungszeitpunkt noch gar nichts bekannt war gründlicher vorgegangen ist und die andere geschlampt hat. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass eine der grundsätzlichen Architekturen dafür leider anfälliger ist, als die andere. Ob das einem ins Weltbild passt oder nicht, das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



JanJake schrieb:


> Bei NV zu AMD genau das gleiche, wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!



Nvidia ist nicht anfälliger als AMD oder sonst wer. 
Jegliche Software muss gesichert/wegen der Angriffsszenarien überarbeitet werden. Auch die Treiber von AMD. Nvidia ist lediglich schneller als AMD bei der Arbeit und bietet bereits überarbeitete Treiber an.
Um die Angriffe Spectre und Meltdown zu erschweren, muss jedes irgendwie eingesetzte Programm gepatcht werden (wobei hier vor allem Browser und Treiber besonders kritisch sind). Letztendlich bietet auch das keinen 100%igen Schutz, aber besser als ganz schutzlos zu sein, ist es allemal.

/edit
Vielleicht noch mal in deutlich:
"Nvidia hat sich auf Anfrage von heise online ebenfalls zu dem Problem geäußert und erklärt, dass man glaube, dass zumindest die GPU-Hardware – die schließlich über CUDA und OpenCL auch für universelle Berechnungen eingesetzt wird – nicht anfällig für die Sicherheitslücken sei. Allerdings aktualisiere man die Grafiktreiber, um das *CPU-Sicherheitsproblem* zu entschärfen."
Prozessor-Lucken Meltdown und Spectre: Intel und ARM fuhren betroffene Prozessoren auf, Nvidia analysiert noch |
    heise online

Ein anderes Thema sind die Nvidia Tegra-*Prozessoren* auf ARM-Basis. Die sind ziemlich sicher betroffen, hat aber nichts mit unseren *Grafikkarten* zu tun.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Notorische Hater werden immer etwas zum meckern haben


----------



## Superwip (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Spectre auf GPUs hat aber wohl nur in wirklich sehr exotischen Anwendungsszenarien irgendeine Relevanz.

Auf Prozessoren ist es viel gefährlicher, vor allem durch die Möglichkeiten so Passwörter zu klauen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Gar keine Relevanz.
"NVIDIA’s core business is GPU computing. We believe our GPU hardware is *immune* to the reported security issue and are updating our GPU drivers to help mitigate the CPU security issue."
Security Notice: CPU Speculative Side Channel Vulnerabilities | NVIDIA

Es ist ein CPU-Problem.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gar keine Relevanz.
> "NVIDIA’s core business is GPU computing. We believe our GPU hardware is *immune* to the reported security issue and are updating our GPU drivers to help mitigate the CPU security issue."
> Security Notice: CPU Speculative Side Channel Vulnerabilities | NVIDIA
> 
> Es ist ein CPU-Problem.



Da sieht man mal wieder: Scheiß Nvidia, die bekommen ja gar nix gebacken, und hoch lebe AMD und so. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Profitroll (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Besser wäre es, die Lücken wären unentdeckt geblieben, oder die schlauen Wissenschaftler hätten sie für sich behalten. Die hätte nie ein Hacker gefunden. Jetzt wurden sie mit der Nase drauf gestoßen und die Computerwelt steht auf dem Kopf.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



Profitroll schrieb:


> [...]Die hätte nie ein Hacker gefunden.[...]


Und was, wenn doch? Wäre es dann besser, wenn noch deutlich mehr (zukünftige) CPU-Architekturen unsicher geworden wären?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Profitroll (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Dann hätten wir unser aktuelles Szenario eben dann. Verschwörungstheoretisch ist es aber auch möglich, daß es die Lücken garnicht gibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ein heutiger Prozessor besteht aus 8 Milliarden (!!) Transistoren. Heute werden CPUs nicht mehr von Menschen designed, die werden von anderen Computern designed. Nur die "Designregeln" bestimmt noch die Person vor dem Bildschirm. Der Rest läuft vollautomatisch. Die Teile sind mittlerweile so komplex, kein Mensch kann dir genau sagen, wie die heutzutage transistorgenau aufgebaut sind.


Natürlich kann man das.
Sonst könnte man die Masken ja wegwerfen.

Der Großteil der Transistoren wird für den Speicher verbraten.
Der Rest rechnet ein bißchen oder führt Datentransfer durch(E/A, RAM-Verwaltung, Adreßverwaltung, ...)



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Jede heutige CPU hat seitenlange Buglisten, egal ob von Intel oder von AMD.


Das war früher genau so.
Durch die Ballung der Funktionen IN der CPU sind natürlich viele neue Fehlerquellen hinzugekommen.
Hierdurch wird der Test nicht einfacher.

Viele Funktionen können nicht komplett, sondern nur exemplarisch bei jeder CPU getestet werden.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Es ist naiv zu glauben, dass bei AMD "die Guten" sitzen und bei Intel "die Bösen"


Na ja die Fans sehen das eben etwas anders.
Mir ist seit Jahr un Tag egal ob auf der CPU AMD, Intel, Zilog, Winchip, Motorola, Alpha, MOS oder Fairchild steht, wenn sie fehlerfrei läuft.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass eine der grundsätzlichen Architekturen dafür leider anfälliger ist, als die andere.


Es scheint ja hauptsächlich mit dem Pipelining in der Speculativ Execution zusammenzuhängen.

Das waren zum Erscheinen revolutionäre Techniken zur besseren Befehlsverarbeitung.
Daß jede Technik ihren Pferdefuß hat, sollte bekannt sein.

Daß man nur ein paar Nanosekunden Zeit hat, um diese Lücke auszunutzenauch.

Ich mach mal eine Vorhersage: im März haben wir das alles vergessen, ich so wie so.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Egal wie es ist, ich bin davon überzeugt, das
nicht alles ohne Verlusst ausgeht und das ist bullshit. Bis zu 30% ist zwar das Wursttkäse Scenario aber fast 1/3 Rückschritt der Systemleistung. Selbst wenn rückwirkend ausgbessert wird bleiben 10% übe(l)rig also 1-2 Jahre. Das bei den Preisen die Intel für ihre teuren CPUs nimmt. Für mich sehe ich ganz klar einen Vorsatz von Intel.
Scheinbar waren diese Fehler schon länger bekannt, wie man im Netz so list.
Aber egal was wir hier schreiben, wir müssen es schlucken. 
Was bringt es seinen Ärger Luft zu machen, nichts. Wie immer ist der Verbraucher in diesem Scenario der gearschte und das geblubbere von manchen, dass es so etwas schon immer gegeben hat, ändert auch nichts daran bzw. löst das ganze auch nicht.

wolflux


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das.
> Sonst könnte man die Masken ja wegwerfen.[...]



Betonung liegt auf "Mensch" 
Und auf Masken kann man ja heute auch nix mehr erkennen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Und auf Masken kann man ja heute auch nix mehr erkennen
> gRU?; cAPS


Doch, kann man.
Hier die NSA-Datenkontrollzentrale:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Quelle: scinexx | Das weltweit kleinste Fachwerk im Elektronenmikroskop.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch, kann man.
> Hier die NSA-Datenkontrollzentrale:
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Die verwenden teilweise Beugungsmuster der dritten Ordnung und höher. Damit kann man vieles, aber erkennen, was nachher rauskommen soll, definitiv nicht mehr.
Wenn man mit einer Wellenlänge von 193 nm Strukturen auflösen will, die in der Größenordnung 50 nm liegen, kann man sicher sein, dass das nicht mehr durch direkte Belichtung geht. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



JanJake schrieb:


> Glück nicht, die bessere Architektur die eben ohne Fehler bzw nicht so von Fehler behaftet ist! Es ist eher traurig das ein unternehmen wie Intel, was 5 mal Größer ist, diese Probleme hat und AMD so gut wie gar nicht, die gerade so mit ihrem Umsatz ihre Unkosten decken können! Bei NV zu AMD genau das gleiche, wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!



Das ist doch Schwachsinn! Und bevor du über nVidia und Intel herziehst: Hast du überhaupt dein WLAN verschlüsselt, ein aktuelles Antivirenprogramm installiert?


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



JanJake schrieb:


> Glück nicht, die bessere Architektur die eben ohne Fehler bzw nicht so von Fehler behaftet ist! Es ist eher traurig das ein unternehmen wie Intel, was 5 mal Größer ist, diese Probleme hat und AMD so gut wie gar nicht, die gerade so mit ihrem Umsatz ihre Unkosten decken können! Bei NV zu AMD genau das gleiche, wieso ist NV Anfällig und AMD nicht? AMD muss einfach auch dort den besseren Job gemacht haben, rein auf die Sicherheit und die Architektur bezogen!


Doch. AMD hatte Glück. Dafür hatte AMD noch andere Probleme mit dem Start von Ryzen. Waren zwar nicht groß, aber so gut ist Ryzen auch wieder nicht. Jeder Hersteller, jedes Produkt hat Fehler. Oft werden diese übersehen, oder nicht erkannt.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

@ bastian123f & JanJake

*AMD hat erneut 2018 eine neue Sammelklage am Hals*, weil AMD & Lisa Su abermals bei der CNBC Show mögliche AMD Investoren belogen hat und nicht offen über die eigenen CPU Probleme (Spectre & Meltdown) auch mit den älteren AMD Prozessoren aufgeklärt haben.  Lisa Su versuchte AMD positiv darzustellen und das beinahe "Null-Risiko" bei allen AMD CPU's bestünden .... was FALSCH & GELOGEN ist! 

*Lisa Su .... Security is 'Job ONE' for AMD ... LOL!*   =>  AMD hit with class action lawsuit over Spectre vulnerability | OC3D News

News - Class Action Lawsuit Filed Against AMD Over 'Misleading' Meltdown and Spectre Statements





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxMRNHcleQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
AMD rebukes Intel, says flaw poses 'near-zero risk' to its chips => https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/03/amd-rebukes-intel-says-flaw-poses-near-zero-risk-to-its-chips.html

AMD => AMD hit with class action lawsuit over Spectre and Meltdown*


----------



## SteffenMakowski (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Antivirenprogramme gelten in Fachkreisen auch als „Schlangenöl“. Sorry aber ist Geldverschwendung, zumal Windows sowas eingebaut hat.

Es ist deutlich sinnvoller, von Grund auf ein sicheres OS wie z.B. Linux oder macOS zu verwenden.


----------



## Neppi88 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Notorische Hater werden immer etwas zum meckern haben



Ich sehe da ein positiven Effekt. 
Dadurch erklären hier die die Ahnung haben alles immer schön verständlich und ausführlich.  

Ich wüsste immer garnicht wo ich suchen sollte oder was Grad so läuft.  Ein hoch auf das Forum.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*

Spectre..
..wen interessierts?


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nvidia Grafikkarten anfällig für Spectre*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> AMD wird mir mit deren Architektur immer sympatischer. Intel teurer als AMD, NV teurer als AMD und deutlich mehr Ressourcen und haben trotzdem diese Probleme. Das soll einer verstehen
> Gruß T.



In welcher Welt ist bei Grafikkarten Nvidia teurer als AMD?
Ne VEGA 56 kostet 600+ und ne 64 1000€. Selbst die UVPs liegen höher als die 1070 (ti) / 1080 mit Mining-Aufschlag.

Vom Vergleich 1060 / 580 will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

AMD hat die Spectre-Problematik noch überhaupt nicht publik aufgegriffen. Was / ob in deren CPUs für ne Zeitbombe tickt, verschweigen die natürlich wieder. In bester Tradition professioneller AMD-Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Die haben genauso eine Sprungvorhersage und spekulative Ausführung.


----------

